
AP changes writing style to capitalize ‘b’ in Black - kyle_morris_
https://www.oregonlive.com/nation/2020/06/ap-changes-writing-style-to-capitalize-b-in-black.html
======
Finnucane
I work in academic publishing, and we’ve been discussing this as well.
Somewhat more complicated is capitalizing White, since up to now most of the
folks who insist on doing that have, shall we say, a very _narrow_ idea of who
is white.

